# Plastic Canvas Rubiks Cube Tissue Cover



## hatter (Oct 13, 2010)

I got the idea of this from the tv show the big bang theory. I've been working on it for a week or so and just finished it [with the help of my sister!] 



Sorry the picture quality sucks, I took it from my iphone. Hope you guys like it!



Spoiler







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome! 

Now the real question: can it turn?


----------



## Me (Oct 13, 2010)

I think that is really really cool, you just might have an etsy product there. And the picture quality is fine, lighting not so much.. doesn't matter anyway the content is awesome!


----------



## number1failure (Oct 13, 2010)

Make an uber void mechanism in one of those so that it holds tissues AND turns!


----------



## Igora (Oct 13, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Now the real question: can it turn?


 
I think the real question is: will it blend?

But, seriously, it looks really good

except for that Yellow-white-_ corner at the bottom middle.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2010)

Igora said:


> except for that Yellow-white-_ corner at the bottom middle.


 
What's wrong with that? All of my cubes have a corner like that.


----------



## MEn (Oct 13, 2010)

japanese color scheme?

dats purty kul


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 13, 2010)

Igora said:


> I think the real question is: will it blend?
> 
> But, seriously, it looks really good
> 
> except for that Yellow-white-_ corner at the bottom middle.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrqHHBibRvs


----------



## tthomas09 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> What's wrong with that? All of my cubes have a corner like that.


 
The yellow and white tiles are on opposite sides of the cube and do not have adjoining edges, they are never part of the same individual cube.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2011)

tthomas09 said:


> The yellow and white tiles are on opposite sides of the cube and do not have adjoining edges, they are never part of the same individual cube.


 
Maybe they do on your cube. Maybe they don't on his.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 20, 2011)

tthomas09 said:


> The yellow and white tiles are on opposite sides of the cube and do not have adjoining edges, they are never part of the same individual cube.


 
Different color schemes, and Mike was just poking fun. He uses the Japanese scheme. So does hatter.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Different color schemes, and Mike was just poking fun. He uses the Japanese scheme. So does hatter.


 
I thought Mike just had 2 opposite colour switched...

EDIT: Nevermind...


----------



## Kynit (Apr 20, 2011)

Very cool! Great way to show off your hobbies


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 20, 2011)

cool. another cool thing to do would be a rubiks cube car. in my class we were making co2 cars and after already starting I thought of it. I was thinking just getting the block of would and making indentions. then putting on stickers, but modding a real rubiks cube would be cooler, so that it could turn.


----------



## natnatnat (Nov 9, 2011)

this is fantastic, i want to make one! where did you buy the plastic canvas??


----------



## shelley (Nov 9, 2011)

Try a hobby/craft store.


----------



## friz (Dec 29, 2011)

Heres one I made over the Xmas holiday:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5CXZCBMDik

Available here for anyone that does not want make their own:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/teddystacker/m.html


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 1, 2012)

BIG BANG THEORY WOO HOO BAZINGA!


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 2, 2012)

FlyingFingers said:


> BIG BANG THEORY WOO HOO BAZINGA!


 
If you look closely you can find a cube or twisty puzzle in at least 1 in 5 episodes (estimation), they have multiple cubes in their apartment, as well as a tissue box, alarm clock, and various shirts all in cube form/with cubes on them.


----------

